# Considering FET at 45 - am I mad?



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello

We have two gorgeous twin girlies born in October 06 from ivf icsi at the ARGC, but the dilemma is that we still have some frosties. Till now I have flatly refused to contemplate doing FET as the girls have not been good sleepers, and I have been knackered. Things have improved thankfully, and I'm now beginning to wonder if I will regret not taking our chances with the FET. But just wondering if anyone else has any similar experience, or has any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello there, congratulations on your twin girls. You lucky lucky thing. I understand how tired you must be feeling though, especially in the earlier months when they weren't sleeping well. I know this is easier said than done, but if I had the choice I would try again with the remaining embryos. There and again I haven't had the sleepless nights and depleted energy. Still, what a wonderful opportunity you have to expand your family. Think carefully about it. Each embryo is a special, longed for gift containing so much emotional and physical investment. Good luck with your decision. Raphael


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello Raphael

Many thanks for your reply, the more I think about this the more I start to wonder why I didn't take the chance earlier (but the answer to that is extreme exhaustion!!). I started out just going thro the motions because it's what DH wants to do, but I'm really coming round to the idea now, so thank you for helping me solve my dilemma.

All best wishes to you and your partner, wherever you are in this difficult world of ivf.

O


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Dear Orlando,

Thank you for your good wishes. I hope I am blessed with your good luck. Really hope you will be pleased with your eventual decision and whatever the outcome is, May it bring you peace and happiness. Raphael xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Orlando

I am in a similar position having been lucky enough to have had a beautiful little girl as the result of our third IVF cycle in December 2006.  I have now just turned 45 and have been trying to gear myself up for a FET (we have three frosties) for the last year. 

I have always intended to give them a chance and it would be absolutely amazing if we got another BFP but I find that I keep putting things off.  I reckon that the tx leading up to our tx (plus complications in my pregnancy) have taken things out of me emotionally and physically - I have been finding it very difficult to actually get back on the rollercoaster.  (Not helped by the fact that I could do with getting some weight off before tx, which is easier said than done ...)

In more practical terms, I couldn't have seriously considered having a FET earlier than now as I feel that DD is only now getting to the stage where I could manage if another miracle happened for us.  And I've only got the one, who has slept through since she was little  so perhaps you are being a bit hard on yourself thinking that you should have done it before now...

The clock is now ticking for me as our clinic will only offer tx for women up to the age of 46.  So my current plan is to aim for a FET in August/September this year.

Good luck with your FET.

Raphael - good luck to you too.


Ellie


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Than you Ellie and good luck with your decision. It's a difficult one! I started treatment yesterday and hope I will be able to produce enough eggs for fertilisation and freezing. Who knows, with a bit of luck (a lot of luck actually!) I may one day be in your position wondering what do do with remaining embryos. Here's to the future! Take care. Raphael xx


----------

